# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  40% OFF Amazon coupon on FilaCube PLA 3D printer filaments

## 3dlover

The coupon is only good for USA buyers and for 1 kilogram spools. FilaCube PLA 2 filaments are made in USA. The medieval castle was printed with FilaCube PLA 2 rainbow filament 3kg/spool. The print is about 2.1kg, and took about 120 hours. 40% OFF Amazon coupon code is MADEINUSA40 Expiration date: August 5th, 2018. 1.75mm PLA 1KG filamenthttps://www.amazon.com/stores/page/7E24AAC8-E7D1-4300-8AD6-278ECFFD9B352.85mm PLA 1KG filamenthttps://www.amazon.com/stores/page/8AB0A38B-57F6-4894-A981-1A4A589436D4

----------

